# ziddercough



## superglide 390xp

Poor old boy stupid actually a dumb old western boy


----------



## 2dogs

Yep.


----------



## lindnova

No safety gear; doing everything unsafe; beating the crap out of his machine; pulling his own tooth. I wonder how much money he gets from History. If that is the way he operates all the time it is a wonder he is still alive.


----------



## TBS

Even if he only works that way for the show it's a wonder he's still alive but I'd imagine his operation that way all the time. The person on that show that I would trust dropping a tree would be Shelby.


----------



## Jim Timber

I don't know that I've ever seen Shelby fall a tree? He's always pulling stuff out of the swamp.


----------



## Woos31

Shelby has cut trees.........it's scary too! One in particular he butchered da hell out of it, shot da hell out of it with his .44, then used the barrel of said .44 pistol in the back cut to pry on the tree so it would tip over! 

I think zitterkopf is realated to that goober with no front teeth (DJ) that used to set chokers for J.M. Browning then went to Rygarrd........ both straight up jelly heads


----------



## lindnova

Shelby did drop a big dead cypress one time. I agree for how crazy he is he seems to know what he is doing and seems to be hamming it up for the camera also. I wouldn't want to fall off into the wheels of his swamp buggy!


----------



## lindnova

Woos31 said:


> Shelby has cut trees.........it's scary too! One in particular he butchered da hell out of it, shot da hell out of it with his .44, then used the barrel of said .44 pistol in the back cut to pry on the tree so it would tip over!
> 
> 
> I think zitterkopf is realated to that goober with no front teeth (DJ) that used to set chokers for J.M. Browning then went to Rygarrd........ both straight up jelly heads




That's the one. Who would use that .44 to wedge a tree over if it weren't for a camera?
Agreed on those two!


----------



## Jim Timber

I love the buggy!

I also bet he's fun to hang out with.


----------



## Woos31

lindnova said:


> That's the one. Who would use that .44 to wedge a tree over if it weren't for a camera?
> Agreed on those two!


Pretty much, gotta make drama ya know.......so folks keep watching


----------



## MrGiggles

Zittercough has to be putting on an act for the show.. Anybody that unprofessional wouldn't be able to get work, or be dead.


----------



## Jim Timber

I don't know man... With his lack of dental care, I don't think he's doing all that well in the biz. You do make a valid point about his still being alive though. 

Is he lucky, or good? I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------



## madjoe

MrGiggles said:


> Zittercough has to be putting on an act for the show.. Anybody that unprofessional wouldn't be able to get work, or be dead.


I agree. No hardhats, chaps or safety glasses. Running wild thru the woods with a 450 rancher calling themselves loggers. The most annoying people I have ever seen. Makes us actual loggers look bad.


----------



## Jim Timber

madjoe said:


> I agree. No hardhats, chaps or safety glasses. Running wild thru the woods with a 450 rancher calling themselves loggers. The most annoying people I have ever seen. Makes us actual loggers look bad.



I don't think anyone looks at that crew and thinks they're pro on any level. Dropping trees on a skid trail. 5,000 bucks for beetle kill pine. Kids who can't drive the log truck out of the woods... None of it is professional. I'm curious how the producers managed to find them. Casting call for comic relief, only the guys were a little too into their roles?

There's a strong argument that they're trying to ham it up for ratings. There's also a strong argument that the dad is a junkie. Too hard to say with how the producers edit things to read out on the tv. Whenever you edit footage of an event, you pretty much direct reality to your view of what you want it to be.


----------



## madjoe

Jim Timber said:


> I don't think anyone looks at that crew and thinks they're pro on any level. Dropping trees on a skid trail. 5,000 bucks for beetle kill pine. Kids who can't drive the log truck out of the woods... None of it is professional. I'm curious how the producers managed to find them. Casting call for comic relief, only the guys were a little too into their roles?
> 
> There's a strong argument that they're trying to ham it up for ratings. There's also a strong argument that the dad is a junkie. Too hard to say with how the producers edit things to read out on the tv. Whenever you edit footage of an event, you pretty much direct reality to your view of what you want it to be.


You're right. I just saw them tonight. The dad was teaching the son to climb. The son looks high as a kite during his little one on one interviews. Then when they showed up to do actual work, I noticed the son climbing in what looked like some type of skater tennis shoes. [emoji23]


----------



## 066blaster

Either he's a total idiot, or a professional stunt man. Looks like he might have broke his leg at the end of this episode. Shelby too, its a miracle he's still alive.

And those morons want to climb every tree and limb it....idiots


----------



## Jim Timber

I only have pay tv at the FIL's cabin (which is across the street from my land), so I catch up on my Axmen when I'm up there working. Been home the past 6 weeks, so I'm a bit behind on this season's shenanigans.

I used to watch the show hoping to gleam a bit of insight how big outfits run a contract. LOL That was a long time ago. Now I just watch to see if anyone loses body parts or drives a skidder off a cliff. I've been cutting trees about 9 years, and the first 3 were Johnny homeowner level. I stepped up my game about 5 years ago and I'm still a weekend warrior by dollars involved, and wood on the ground, but I'd go against Zitterkopf head to head any day. Just as long as I'm not in the same section - I don't want to die in the process. 

I think Shelby's hamming it for the cameras.  When James Sr croaked on the swamp loggers (the dude who yelled at his kid the whole time he was on the screen), I think they had a shift in programming and the other crews have been producing more BS drama to fill the void. Axmen has become as worthless as American Choppers was to bike building. No substance.


----------



## 2dogs

They both look like tweekers.


----------



## fordf150

madjoe said:


> I noticed the son climbing in what looked like some type of skater tennis shoes. [emoji23]



no tv at my house but was over at my moms place lastnite and watched that....was just about screaming at the tv when i saw the tennis shoes. 

Sad part to that show is that allot of people think them guys are an actual representation of loggers


----------



## madjoe

fordf150 said:


> no tv at my house but was over at my moms place lastnite and watched that....was just about screaming at the tv when i saw the tennis shoes.
> 
> Sad part to that show is that allot of people think them guys are an actual representation of loggers


Oh I know how you feel. People in TV Land think that's what loggers look like. Then see us and think we are putting in a front or playing dress up. It kills me. I'm also afraid some young kid will see that stupid crap and try to reenact it and get killed because of the lack of gear on there.


----------



## bitzer

I've honestly thought about contacting history. Its embarrassing for anyone in the industry. When i tell people I'm a logger they say" like on axmen?" Yep just like it.


----------



## Jim Timber

If that's the case, wanna tell me who's buying beetle kill for 5K a stick?


----------



## bitzer

Jim Timber said:


> If that's the case, wanna tell me who's buying beetle kill for 5K a stick?


It was lodgepole ya know. Real rare. That whole scene from the "rats nest" to there was a complete joke.


----------



## Jim Timber

I thought for sure someone was gonna get clubbed in that episode.

I've got some really rare knotty red maple that's gotta be worth $500/bf in their dream world.


----------



## 066blaster

Apparently he's into dentistry also. I wonder if that was fake too. Maybe the show offered him $100 to yank his own tooth, and he jumped at it.


----------



## tomsteve

i was thinkin old man zitterfopf was on crack,then came across this

http://archive.oilcitywyo.com/2015/10/16/dispatch-five-of-yesterdays-arrests-involved-illegal-drugs/


----------



## Jim Timber

He definitely looks like a junkie.


----------



## bitzer

Wow.


----------



## Zale

He's got that look that life has run over him pretty hard. Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Brad2185

What happened to the rest of his crew from last season? Didn't Dave have a few more boys working with him? Now its just him and the stoner....


----------



## Jim Timber

I'll guess the old man's drug use was a wake up call that they needed to find something that wasn't going to kill them or send them to prison.


----------



## mikey517

Meth....

...it's what's for breakfast!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy

Yup!


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

I used to like that show... back when Browning was part of it. There was still artificial drama then, but nowhere near the level of it now. It seems like they ramped up the scripted BS big time after Browning left. 

The last couple of seasons I watched was just for the crazy cajun. Alot of BS there too, but at least he made it funny and seemed to enjoy making the audience laugh regardless of if it's scripted or genuine. 

But now, I have totally given up on the show despite still finding Shelby entertaining. I just can't sit through the rest of it any more. And I'm not even a logger by trade! You don't have to be a real logger who does it right every day to see that the show has completely jumped the shark. I do some tree work in the course of my job at my town highway department..the safety violations that are plain to see on their own are more than enough to condemn this sad scam of a "reality" show....


----------



## Mike Van

I gave up on it last season, send in the clowns - It got like Jerry Springer goes to the woods. Too bad -


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I'd like to see American Loggers and Swamp Loggers come back. It was alot closer to reality.


----------



## A10egress

dang, i thought this show was done with by now....


----------



## TBS

Well any credibility it had is done with, just watched the 2 new guys stall that homelite because it has no filter cover and they don't run to well on water. Watching Zitterkopf is like watching a train derailment then seeing the lpg tanks go off.


----------



## Stihlbillie

Only reason anybody watches anymore is for shelby (Crazy cajun bastard). Gotta hand it to old man rygaard he tells it like it is.

"QUIT STEPPING ON YOUR NUTSACK AND GET SOMETHIN' DONE!!!!!!" -craig rygaard



-chimpboy


----------



## chucker

Stihlbillie said:


> Only reason anybody watches anymore is for shelby (Crazy cajun bastard). Gotta hand it to old man rygaard he tells it like it is.
> 
> "QUIT STEPPING ON YOUR NUTSACK AND GET SOMETHIN' DONE!!!!!!" -craig rygaard
> 
> 
> 
> -chimpboy


with the new view on the out takes their filming , the old man seems like he's telling the truth for once on many logging points! nice to see and hear instead of all the high ball tell-tail lies from the past! rygard's must be about done with the fantasy picture works of hollyweird.


----------



## Bradma74

Yes that show has gone to hell. Bring back Bobby Goodson and the swamp loggers.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

[QUOTE="Stihlbillie, post: 5732662, member: 140276"

"QUIT STEPPING ON YOUR NUTSACK AND GET SOMETHIN' DONE!!!!!!" -craig rygaard


I told that to a hired hand yesterday, I couldn't remember where I had heard it. Kid is so slow I'm surprised time doesn't go in reverse!


-chimpboy[/QUOTE]


----------



## chucker

ValleyFirewood said:


> [QUOTE="Stihlbillie, post: 5732662, member: 140276"
> 
> "QUIT STEPPING ON YOUR NUTSACK AND GET SOMETHIN' DONE!!!!!!" -craig rygaard
> 
> 
> I told that to a hired hand yesterday, I couldn't remember where I had heard it. Kid is so slow I'm surprised time doesn't go in reverse!
> 
> 
> -chimpboy


[/QUOTE]
! with your short hours of sunlight, you dont want to move to fast compared to a 8/9 hour day light .... you could be acused of being hyper sonic and get too much done! lol


----------



## Stihlbillie

Its a shame knowing very well that 80% of that show (and a few others) is rigged. 


-chimpboy


----------



## Bradma74

Oh yeah all those 'reality shows' are fake. Check out the web about the bush people. That's all bs too


----------



## Superjunior2

Nathan lassley said:


> Well any credibility it had is done with, just watched the 2 new guys stall that homelite because it has no filter cover and they don't run to well on water. Watching Zitterkopf is like watching a train derailment then seeing the lpg tanks go off.



Ahh.. look more closely, I had to do a double take on that one and rewind it. At first Gary tried starting the saw bone dry, it never seen water, and he flooded it. It was a stihl 250 or something. Then the other guy fired up what looked like the same saw, but then they flashed a shot of a stihls 017 or 018. When the cut was finally made it was the old homelight


----------



## Superjunior2

They haven't showed the ziddercoughs in a couple weeks. Oh wait that's right.. dip **** ziddertwit fell out of a tree.. again! Oh man that guy is just painful to watch but it could have posative benefits as well. Ansi could use that as a video tutorial as to what NOT to do..


----------



## TBS

I'd feel safer working with Moe, Larry, and Curly doing the falling and climbing.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

^^^and they would be MUCH more entertaining to watch than those ass-clowns too!!!^^^


----------



## TBS

Just rewatched the dave gets hurt episode and his sons climb training consisted of go climb the tree and oh by the way I'm sending up a saw with a broken chain brake and a slightly high idle.


----------



## Bradma74

Yeah that guy is a jack bag. Good for a laugh I guess


----------



## TBS

Anyone notice that daves brothers crew was all decked out with proper ppe.


----------



## Bradma74

I did. Thank you sir. What a crack head that guy is.


----------



## TBS

tomsteve said:


> i was thinkin old man zitterfopf was on crack,then came across this
> 
> http://archive.oilcitywyo.com/2015/10/16/dispatch-five-of-yesterdays-arrests-involved-illegal-drugs/



Like father like son. 
http://trib.com/lifestyles/announce...cle_080fdfce-b1f2-5343-817d-a84e6651d7b7.html


----------

